# First thoughts on Model 3 from Model S owners



## SD-Prof

Please note that all of the comments below are also posted on Tesla Motors Club forum and are my subjective opinion based on the first several hundred miles of ownership. My 2018 Model 3 VIN is 39xx. I'm located in San Diego. My other cars are a 2016 refreshed Model S 75D with AP1 and a 2016 Volt. I'm on the list for a second Model 3. The Volt and the Model S will go.

*Overall first reaction*: this is the best car I've ever owned including Tesla Model S (2), BMW 3-series (3), Audi, Porsche (3), Jaguar E-type (3), Lexus, Volt, Fiat 500E, Mini Cooper S, Miata, etc. Overall, as others have said, it feels like living in the future - and that future is good!

*Fit and Finish*: Generally good and better than the two Model S's I've owned. The biggest flaw I've noticed is that the hood is not quite flush with the fenders about half-way up toward the windshield; it is flush at the front of the car and back toward the windshield. (For perspective, my 2016 S had loose weather stripping in multiple places, a loose door panel, etc. My 2013 S has some poor panel alignments and a few rattles.)

*Handling*: more taut, more nimble, and way more fun than my model S 75D. More like an older 3 series BMW with sport suspension. It is responsive without being 'fidgety' on the freeway like my mini cooper S or my miata.

*Ride*: firm but rarely harsh. Again, more like a sports sedan with a sport suspension. Lowering the air pressure from 49 psi (as delivered) to 45 psi (recommended on the driver's door pillar) did not make a noticeable difference. Have not tried anything lower. If you want a more comfortable ride, you may need an S with air suspension.

*Performance*: Feels quick and about the same as my S 75D. After several years of driving electric cars, I still appreciate the fun of instant torque. See above for handling.

*Interior*: airy, minimalistic, comfortable and mostly more functional. Feels almost as spacious as my S with panoramic sunroof. The 3 is more functional given placement of cup holders, coat hooks, usb ports, door storage, lighted vanity mirrors, etc. I really like the ability to control the airflow. The cloth (non-Alcantra) headliner seems nice enough, but I much prefer the black Alcantra material I have in my S; this will likely appear in a future year's upgrade package. One negative is the piano black finish on the console. It catches dust and fingerprints and will scratch easily. (I will be wrapping mine when I figure out what finish to choose.) Tesla should switch console materials asap.

*Exterior J-shaped door handles* are cool looking but awkward. For smooth one-hand operation, you have to approach the handle from the correct side using the correct hand. (I cannot believe I am writing this. It reminds me of Apple telling users they were holding their iPhone incorrectly!) For the Driver's side, use your left hand standing to the rear side of the handle. Push with your thumb and grab the handle that extends out with your fingers. For the Passenger side, use your right thumb and fingers standing to the rear side of the handle. You will get used to it, but your new passengers will not. It will make them feel stupid, which is not good.

*Interior push-button door release* is elegant, but your passengers are more likely to use the manual release, which does not automatically lower the window. It will make you and your passenger feel stupid when you tell them how to open the door correctly. Again - cool but not good.

*Audio*: To my untrained ear, the sound system in the Model 3 is as good or better than the premium system in my S 75D.

*Noise*: the drive train much quieter than my S 75D, as there is no continuous varying motor whine that Tesla service told me was "normal." At speed, the interior feels about as quiet as my S, which is okay but far from state-of-the-art. In my opinion, there is still too much road and wind noise. Tesla should consider offering a "quiet" package results in the quietest interior in the industry. Starting with a quiet drive train is a huge competitive advantage that Tesla does not completely take advantage of.

*Controls and interface*: even knowing how an S operates, there is a significant learning curve. Some (perhaps many) interface issues can be improved with software. My current top requests include:


Control AP speed from the steering wheel. I use the stalk on my S frequently to adjust the AP speed.

Control wipers from the steering wheel.

Option to move navigation's list of distances and turns to left hand side of navigation display (from the current far right-hand side)

Improve quality of view from backup camera (to make it similar to model S).

Add option to see energy graphs (similar to model S software)
* 
AP 2.5 vs AP 1*. Going straight in your lane on a freeway, there may be a bit less 'squirming.' On a modestly tight curve, Model 3 AP 2.5 feels scary like it might cross the center line. Subjectively, I've had to intervene far more often than with AP1 in my S 75D. In lanes that vary in width, the car seeks the center of the lane, which can result in a 'weird' track that is not what one would do driving manually. Using the turn signal to move to an adjacent lane causes a far more abrupt move than under AP1. Overall, sadly, it feels like AP2.5 on Model 3 still has not caught up with AP1 on Model S. Arguably, AP in its current state is most useful in stop and go rush traffic. Given Tesla's obvious head start toward autonomous driving and all of the data that Tesla has collected, why has Tesla's AP not improved at a faster rate?

*Lane departure warning* is totally irritating on winding roads, as it will not allow you to cross the apex of a turn without getting the vibrating lane departure warning. I had to turn it off. (Note that this may be no different than on the S, but it was more noticeable to me.) I'd like an option to have lane departure warning active when on freeways and off otherwise.

*Phone as a key*. With one potentially big exception, it has worked well for me. Note that I turned off "unlock as you walk up" because you will continually be unlocking your model 3 if you work in your garage. If your garage is close to your house, it may continually unlock the car as you walk around inside with your phone. With "auto-lock as you walk up" turned off, you unlock by touching a door handle or by opening the exterior trunk release button. What you cannot do is open the front trunk (the frunk) without the huge hassle of getting out your phone, finding the Tesla app, waiting for it to find your car, clicking on controls, and finally clicking on open frunk. Those that want to actively use their frunk need to lobby Tesla to make an optional fob.

*Delivery process*. (Warning: this is even more anecdotal than the discussion about the car.) Our delivery specialist was pleasant enough and patient, but it was not a high-end experience:


the car was not properly prepared. It had to been sent back to buff out fine scratches on the hood. They left polishing compound around the door handles and between some panels. The windshield still has something on it that needs to be removed with something stronger than glass cleaner. The latter is especially irritating. 

they would not swap usb connectors - we wanted two lighting cable for iPhone. I know it is only $14, but this is a no cost thing to address at delivery. Each delivery center should have a big box of each type and ask the new owner what they want. 

no swag of any kind (e.g., they should consider providing a holder for the credit/valet card)

discouraged us from getting lug nut covers and center caps to covert the alloy wheels under the aero caps. They say we wouldn't be able to remount the aero covers without removing the wheels, which apparently is not true. A conversion kit should be included with each car ordered with Aero wheels. 

they didn't even have bottled water in the waiting area refrigerator (we had a 10:30 am appointment). I know, this seems trivial but everything counts when trying to impress a new customer. 
*What is not different between the S and the 3 but should have been?* The front trunk closing process is still dumb for what is supposed to be a mass market car. The process of gently lowering the hood, placing two hands on each side of the Tesla emblem, and pushing down gently but firmly with your palms is ridiculous. New owners will be more than mildly upset when they dent the hood of their new model 3.

*In closing*. I re-read this and it sounds more negative than I feel about the car overall. As I said at the beginning of this post, this is the best car I've owned and I've owned a lot of interesting cars. Mostly, I want readers of this forum to hear yet another perspective on the pros and cons of Model 3. After reading a lot of perspectives, one really begins to figure out what to expect.

I also want Tesla to succeed. They've designed and built another amazing car, but if and when the auto industry gets serious about competing, there will be other choices. The faster Tesla addresses these mostly minor shortcomings, the faster Tesla will become a viable long term (and perhaps even dominant) player in the auto industry.

Thanks for reading this rather long post! Please reply if you have questions I might be able to answer.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

This post has motivated me to drive as many miles as is humanly possible on Wednesday without missing the surprise of picking up my kids from school with the new car


----------



## Quicksilver

Thanks for a great post SD-Prof!

To clarify, so the hood was like a convex shape where it lines up closer to the windshield and closer to front bumper but sits higher at mid-point measuring front to back?

The only major mis-alignment I recall seeing is basically by the front bumper and that can be adjusted by twisting the rubber stops under the front of the hood on each side.


----------



## MelindaV

SD-Prof said:


> *In closing*. I re-read this and it sounds more negative than I feel about the car overall.


I think anyone who had read your opening section on this being the best car you've owned will see past the misc negatives and trust that it is a pretty awesome car.


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This post has motivated me to drive as many miles as is humanly possible on Wednesday without missing the surprise of picking up my kids from school with the new car


Just don't have _too_ much fun driving that you forget to pick up the kids from school!


----------



## Dr. J

SD-Prof said:


> *Exterior J-shaped door handles* are cool looking but awkward. For smooth one-hand operation, you have to approach the handle from the correct side using the correct hand. (I cannot believe I am writing this. It reminds me of Apple telling users they were holding their iPhone incorrectly!) For the Driver's side, use your left hand standing to the rear side of the handle. Push with your thumb and grab the handle that extends out with your fingers. For the Passenger side, use your right thumb and fingers standing to the rear side of the handle. You will get used to it, but your new passengers will not. It will make them feel stupid, which is not good.


Great review! Re: door handles. Anyone over the age of 50 will remember how to open a car door with the "right" hand:








On the driver's side, use the left hand to grasp the handle and push the button with your thumb. On the passenger side, use the right hand. You could do it the other way, but you were turning your hand upside down, making it hard to push the button.

So, if your passengers are feeling stoopid....maybe they're just too young to have learned how it's done. I think one lesson should do it for most.


----------



## Dr. J

SD-Prof said:


> Each delivery center should have a big box of each type and ask the new owner what they want.


+1. Tesla must think there are a lot more mixed marriages (Android/Apple) than exist in real life. This is EASY to fix--pick any two!


----------



## TheTony

SD-Prof said:


> The biggest flaw I've noticed is that the hood is not quite flush with the fenders about half-way up toward the windshield; it is flush at the front of the car and back toward the windshield


Have you tried using the adjustment knobs under the hood? I know you can dial in some fine adjustments with these. Whether it's in the right spot or adjustable enough to address your issue, I don't know. Worth a look if you haven't already.


----------



## John

The funny thing about the door handle issue to me is that the proper hand to use is the same for ANY door. Unless you use your hand that's closest to the hinge, you'll have to do an awkward dance or handoff to fully open the door and get through it. Not a Model 3 issue, a How Every Door Works Issue.


----------



## RiggerJon

John said:


> The funny thing about the door handle issue to me is that the proper hand to use is the same for ANY door. Unless you use your hand that's closest to the hinge, you'll have to do an awkward dance or handoff to fully open the door and get through it. Not a Model 3 issue, a How Every Door Works Issue.


Flipping the hand over is still a necessary skill when opening the door for another occupant. Chivalry is still alive & well in TX!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> Just don't have _too_ much fun driving that you forget to pick up the kids from school!


A very real concern no doubt


----------



## MelindaV

Dr. J said:


> Anyone over the age of 50 will remember how to open a car door with the "right" hand


ok - I am well under 50 (for a while longer at least...) and my first dozen or so years of driving was using that exact handle the Falcon has on my Mustang. So maybe we could move that age generalization down a decade or so 
and IIRC, I usually reached for the handle with my palm facing up more than down. I also don't remember ever having to explain to a passenger how to use the door handle with their 'wrong' hand. maybe kids were smarter in the 80s-90s than now


----------



## Brokedoc

Excellent, balanced review. I agree with all of your points @SD-Prof well done! My only things I would like to hear you comment on is rear seat usability and improved energy efficiency/faster charging. I presume you're using the older UMC to charge which gives you 25% faster charging than the UMC included with the Model 3.

Tesla could very easily add active noise cancellation to significantly reduce interior road and motor noise and make the cabin Library-like.

For readers, please keep in mind this is a comparison of the Model 3 against the highest rated car by Consumer Reports, the Model S. In an effort to be thorough about differences which are often negative, things can be missed like the positives an owner would immediately notice if they were neophytes to Tesla.

The Tesla app and prewarming are TREMENDOUS especially in colder/warmer weather. No oil changes. Amazing handling. Comfortable seats. Great windows. There is a huge list of things that Current owners are just used to and don't think about anymore.

The lack of need to worry about gas stations is HUGE. when people ask about if charging their car is a hassle, I ask them if they prefer charging their phone overnight or would they rather have a disposable battery that can't be recharged but you would change it every day in a few minutes and it would cost more money and make your hands dirty. The answer is always the same...


----------



## SD-Prof

Thanks for the nice comments above. Here are some follow-up remarks on the door handles.



John said:


> The funny thing about the door handle issue to me is that the proper hand to use is the same for ANY door. Unless you use your hand that's closest to the hinge, you'll have to do an awkward dance or handoff to fully open the door and get through it. Not a Model 3 issue, a How Every Door Works Issue.


Re the door handles, part of the issue may be my inability to convey the slight weirdness in using the door handles of the model 3. Model 3 is definitely not a "how every door works issue." The "push with the correct thumb, and grab the longer thin piece that pops out with the fingers of the same hand" is unlike any automobile door handle I've ever used. Further, recall that I am comparing the model 3 to the model S, where you can open any door with a finger of any hand. Just need a slight pull on the popped-out handle. This, in turn, activates a motor which pops the door open slightly. Easy peasy.

Of course, as the owner, you'll quickly get used to the routine. But some people who approach the car for the first time are befuddled -- thus the occasional need to instruct or demonstrate. Again, not a huge deal -- but certainly a personality quirk of model 3.


----------



## SD-Prof

Follow up re hood fitment:



Quicksilver said:


> To clarify, so the hood was like a convex shape where it lines up closer to the windshield and closer to front bumper but sits higher at mid-point measuring front to back?


I should try to take a photo, but is sits lower (not higher) at the mid-point measuring front to back along the fender line, i.e., in the middle of the hood where it runs along the fenders, the edge of the hood is slightly lower than each adjacent fender.



TheTony said:


> Have you tried using the adjustment knobs under the hood? I know you can dial in some fine adjustments with these. Whether it's in the right spot or adjustable enough to address your issue, I don't know. Worth a look if you haven't already.


Thanks for the suggestion. In my quick look, I only see adjustment 'knobs' near the front edge of the hood, and the front edge is already lined up pretty well. If I raised the knobs, the front edge would be above the adjacent fenders and bumper.


----------



## SD-Prof

Brokedoc said:


> My only things I would like to hear you comment on is rear seat usability and improved energy efficiency/faster charging. I presume you're using the older UMC to charge which gives you 25% faster charging than the UMC included with the Model 3.


I have spent very little time in the rear seat. There are some nice features like: coat hooks, a pull down arm rest
with cup holders, USB ports, and ventilation. Re comfort, my first reaction is that is seems reasonably roomy, but it is not super comfortable. Foot room under the front seats is tight. The foot wells are not deep so, unless you are short, your knees may stick up a bit. The rake of the back is somewhat upright (for me). I wouldn't want to be back there on a long trip. This is not a Lexus.

Re charging, I am using the included UMC for now, and it seems fine for overnight charging. I am having two Tesla wall connectors (HPWC) installed next week. In theory, they communicate with each other so I can share the one 50 amp circuit I have going to the garage.


----------



## Dogwhistle

How about opening the door the same way you do a Model X without the auto door opening function? Use the finger of your choice to press the rear portion of the “lever” in to pop the door, then grab the door edge and open? No unexpected/funky wrist-swiveling required.


----------



## John

I guess some people are so right (or left) handed that they always use that same hand on both sides of the car or when grabbing the door handle when entering a building, even if they have to immediately pass the door to the other hand and shuffle to the side to get out of the way of the door.

I mean, imagine the simplest door handle there is, the exposed pull handle (like the picture below). There is still a better and a worse hand to open the door with, depending on which side of the car you are on, and even if you are opening the door for another person.

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## teslaliving

SD-Prof said:


> *Overall first reaction*: this is the best car I've ever owned including Tesla Model S (2), BMW 3-series (3), Audi, Porsche (3), Jaguar E-type (3), Lexus, Volt, Fiat 500E, Mini Cooper S, Miata, etc. Overall, as others have said, it feels like living in the future - and that future is good


This is a great writeup. One of the things I'm struggling with is jumping from my S to a 3 and what that will be like. In many ways I can see that the 3 will be better but there are a few I think it will be worse:

Door handles - mine did stop working right but they fixed them. They're really nice
Hatch vs trunk & the automated opening that goes with it
Unlimited supercharging for life
Newer S's have a few other things that my S doesn't.

The wife is trying to convince me to skip the 3 and just upgrade my S. It sounds like you already tried that with the 75D but still ended up liking the 3 better. Thats super interesting.


----------



## Michael Russo

teslaliving said:


> (...)
> 
> Door handles - mine did stop working right but they fixed them. They're really nice
> Hatch vs trunk & the automated opening that goes with it
> Unlimited supercharging for life
> Newer S's have a few other things that my S doesn't.
> 
> The wife is trying to convince me to skip the 3 and just upgrade my S. It sounds like you already tried that with the 75D but still ended up liking the 3 better. Thats super interesting.


That's the thing. All in all, irrespective of size, the Model 3 LRB is probably a better choice today... Now _if I could afford _a 100D, I'd have a larger Midnight S≡R≡NITY...


----------



## Vistan

Brokedoc said:


> Tesla could very easily add active noise cancellation to significantly reduce interior road and motor noise and make the cabin Library-like.


Are there other cars that do this? Does it work? How EASY is it to accomplish? Seems like there might be portable aftermarket units that could monitor cabin sounds and provide active noise cancellation. Does such exist?

Vistan


----------



## Attica04

Yes Vistan, Mercedes S Class, Lexus and I think Honda Accord. There maybe a few others I have not included. However to work it needs an internal microphone system and processor to add the counter feedback to cancel the noise from the road etc. I wonder if it can be added aftermarket?


----------



## msjulie

> Of course, as the owner, you'll quickly get used to the routine. But some people who approach the car for the first time are befuddled -- thus the occasional need to instruct or demonstrate. Again, not a huge deal -- but certainly a personality quirk of model 3.




I use the door handles as a bit of tongue-in-cheek intelligence testing  So far, it only took 1 explanation and good to go...


----------



## Dr. J

msjulie said:


> I use the door handles as a bit of tongue-in-cheek intelligence testing  So far, it only took 1 explanation and good to go...


Could also be used as a sobriety test.


----------



## Timgullion

Vistan said:


> Are there other cars that do this? Does it work? How EASY is it to accomplish? Seems like there might be portable aftermarket units that could monitor cabin sounds and provide active noise cancellation. Does such exist?
> 
> Vistan


Hell the new jeep wrangler has this function now.
https://www.jlwranglerforums.com/fo...ation-feature-comes-to-jeep-wrangler-jl.2219/


----------



## SD-Prof

SD-Prof said:


> *Phone as a key*. With one potentially big exception, it has worked well for me. Note that I turned off "unlock as you walk up" because you will continually be unlocking your model 3 if you work in your garage. If your garage is close to your house, it may continually unlock the car as you walk around inside with your phone. With "auto-lock as you walk up" turned off, you unlock by touching a door handle or by opening the exterior trunk release button. What you cannot do is open the front trunk (the frunk) without the huge hassle of getting out your phone, finding the Tesla app, waiting for it to find your car, clicking on controls, and finally clicking on open frunk. Those that want to actively use their frunk need to lobby Tesla to make an optional fob.


1. Using my *iPhone as a key* has failed to work on at least two occasions in the past week. Fortunately, I was still able to open the car using the Tesla app.
2. Even after turning off "unlock as you walk up," the car still reacts to your presence by making irritating clunking sounds as you move around the garage. My S does not do this. Plugging in the Model 3 seems to minimize (and perhaps even eliminate) the issue, but IMO this should be unnecessary.

Hopefully software updates will fix these (and other) issues.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SD-Prof said:


> 1. Using my *iPhone as a key* has failed to work on at least two occasions in the past week. Fortunately, I was still able to open the car using the Tesla app.
> 2. Even after turning off "unlock as you walk up," the car still reacts to your presence by making irritating clunking sounds as you move around the garage. My S does not do this. Plugging in the Model 3 seems to minimize (and perhaps even eliminate) the issue, but IMO this should be unnecessary.
> 
> Hopefully software updates will fix these (and other) issues.


Mine failed for the first time today, but it was just temporary. I stood by the door for a few seconds before the car unlocked.

I did find a pet peeve though, washing the car and I keep my phone close to play music over a BT speaker in the garage and the car kept locking and unlocking repeatedly


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mine failed for the first time today, but it was just temporary. I stood by the door for a few seconds before the car unlocked.
> 
> I did find a pet peeve though, washing the car and I keep my phone close to play music over a BT speaker in the garage and the car kept locking and unlocking repeatedly


As we discussed, cleaning the car with phone in pocket may be a good opportunity to (temporarily) disable the phone app control over the car, right?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> As we discussed, cleaning the car with phone in pocket may be a good opportunity to (temporarily) disable the phone app control over the car, right?


Yeah, so I went back and checked on that after we spoke. My app says "PHONE KEY Connected", but there is no way (that I can tell) to disconnect it and if I turn off Bluetooth then I lose my music. I'll have to test logging out of the app, maybe that does the trick...


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yeah, so I went back and checked on that after we spoke. My app says "PHONE KEY Connected", but there is no way (that I can tell) to disconnect it and if I turn off Bluetooth then I lose my music. I'll have to test logging out of the app, maybe that does the trick...


A feature request for Tesla then. Similar to the "screen cleaning" mode for the interior, an "I am washing my car!" button within the phone app.


----------



## msjulie

Or I'm sitting 30' away on the front porch and the car really doesn't need to clunk on/off/open/close whatever it's doing..


----------



## SoLongGas

SD-Prof said:


> Follow up re hood fitment:
> 
> I should try to take a photo, but is sits lower (not higher) at the mid-point measuring front to back along the fender line, i.e., in the middle of the hood where it runs along the fenders, the edge of the hood is slightly lower than each adjacent fender.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. In my quick look, I only see adjustment 'knobs' near the front edge of the hood, and the front edge is already lined up pretty well. If I raised the knobs, the front edge would be above the adjacent fenders and bumper.


Thanks for the detailed writeup...regarding the frunk lid, have you asked Tesla to adjust it? I've noticed this on (3) Model 3's in my parking garage (VINs 04xx, 26xx, 27xx).


----------



## Michael Russo

Teslarati writer and self-proclaimed T≡SLA fangirl from Philadelphia @ElectricJen just shared her first experience on her blue 'baby boy'... excellent review, Jen, thank you!

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-impressions-from-model-s-owner/


----------

